# Where to buy an apartment in Costa Blanca? Single, 25 years old male



## Michael11 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello guys,

I would like to buy an apartment in Costa Blanca as I would like to spend there few months each year to relax, get new energy etc. The problem is that Costa Blance is so huge I am not sure which city should I use. Something about me:

- 25 years old male, currently single
- want to be near to beach
- do not want to be in extremely big city but also do not want to be in ghost town. So something between would be the best
- would like to be in city with nice downtown, with lot of trees, cafes, shops etc
- lot of locals but also some expats (British, German, etc)
- would like to be in city that is not dead during winter 

One of my friend recommended me Xabia, but looking at google maps it seems kinda small and boring. 

Do you have any tips? 

Thank you very much for your opinions

Michael


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Michael11 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I would like to buy an apartment in Costa Blanca as I would like to spend there few months each year to relax, get new energy etc. The problem is that Costa Blance is so huge I am not sure which city should I use. Something about me:
> 
> ...


:welcome:

Jávea /Xàbia isn't exactly HUGE - but it's not boring....... & there are many nationalities living here


there are tons of young people here all year round, there are several nightclubs if that's your thing - tons of restaurants, bars etc. - & it doesn't 'shut down' in the winter either - & lots of beaches!

it's within easy reach of the cities of Valencia & Alicante - & the airports - & if the nightlife here isn't enough for you, Benidorm is nearby, too


----------



## Michael11 (Nov 24, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Jávea /Xàbia isn't exactly HUGE - but it's not boring....... & there are many nationalities living here
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info . I will add Xabia to my list and will definitely visit in January to get a feel of area .


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

I would look at Denia, there's an old town with some great side streets as you head to the water there's one in particular with a lively night life including some bar/clubs with live bands.. 
Plenty of choice for all ages.. A great walkway carved through the mountain to get from one part to another and heading north out of town long stretches of quiet beaches..


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Gandia is best. You have both world in one place. You´ll love it.


----------



## British Bulldog (Nov 23, 2012)

Lolito said:


> Gandia is best. You have both world in one place. You´ll love it.


Yes Gandia IN VALENCIA:clap2: is nice,has shops open all year round,good train service to valencia which is big main city and airport lane:there fly to the uk and other places!,has expats there,is near to the beach and has busses that go there,easy to get around,friendly.

Also you have oliva some 15 mins away,again has buses to airport alicante.many shops,expats there,friendly,busy town,near to beach.

bulldog


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

You cant beat Benidorm - something for everyone. Lived here in 12 years and absolutely love it.


----------



## jimmyd (Oct 25, 2012)

*Where to live*

Why not try Valencia City. Im 33 and I have just moved here. Its got good restaurants, bars, beaches etc and its a good size - not to big, not to small. I have come over from London so I wanted somewhere that had decent nightlife but a lot more laid back. I considered a smaller town but I think i would get bored there. But hey horses for courses.

Property prices are reasonable here too. 

Good Luck


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I'd pass on Javea I live about 20 mins drive away, it's nice but full of clicky English expats, it's had it's hay days! Saying that the beach is nice, depends what you're after. Denia, Gandia, Valencia are much moré cosmopolitan and all year round.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I have to agree with what somebody else said – Benidorm does make a great choice especially if you don't know much Spanish – although make a point of learning it!

To be honest though I'm still not 100% convinced that even now was a good time to buy. Property prices are continuing to fall and for somebody who is just coming across to the country may be getting a rental would be a good idea because then you can spend for example six months in one area and if you don't like it try somewhere else and then once you find the place that you want to settle in go ahead with the purchase.

I've seen rental flats – three bedrooms and close to the sea for as little as €200 a month – and I even saw a brand-new one that has never been lived in with fantastic sea views a few months ago and it was only €300 a month so renting does make sense rather than buying something which you are almost 100% guaranteed the you will not be able to sell quickly without making a significant loss. Having said all of this with the new legislation that is coming in to prevent repossessions the banks may now stop being quite so free on taking ridiculous offers on repossession properties – it's yet to be seen but at the moment it really is a case of naming your price if you want to buy but that's not without reason – I have friends who bought a villa for around about €450,000 seven or eight years ago and they recently looked to sell it and were told by numerous agencies they would have to accept €250,000 and still be prepared for a long wait! So if you're thinking of buying – be very careful!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> I'd pass on Javea I live about 20 mins drive away, it's nice but full of clicky English expats, it's had it's hay days! Saying that the beach is nice, depends what you're after. Denia, Gandia, Valencia are much moré cosmopolitan and all year round.


Jávea is no way full of cliquey English expats!!

it's barely full of English at all, now..............


and with 9 beaches along 25 km of coast there's bound to be one which is 'what you're after'


although I realise not everyone would want to live here, you really aren't describing it at all


----------



## jimmyd (Oct 25, 2012)

steve_in_spain said:


> I have to agree with what somebody else said – Benidorm does make a great choice especially if you don't know much Spanish – although make a point of learning it!
> 
> To be honest though I'm still not 100% convinced that even now was a good time to buy. Property prices are continuing to fall and for somebody who is just coming across to the country may be getting a rental would be a good idea because then you can spend for example six months in one area and if you don't like it try somewhere else and then once you find the place that you want to settle in go ahead with the purchase.
> 
> I've seen rental flats – three bedrooms and close to the sea for as little as €200 a month – and I even saw a brand-new one that has never been lived in with fantastic sea views a few months ago and it was only €300 a month so renting does make sense rather than buying something which you are almost 100% guaranteed the you will not be able to sell quickly without making a significant loss. Having said all of this with the new legislation that is coming in to prevent repossessions the banks may now stop being quite so free on taking ridiculous offers on repossession properties – it's yet to be seen but at the moment it really is a case of naming your price if you want to buy but that's not without reason – I have friends who bought a villa for around about €450,000 seven or eight years ago and they recently looked to sell it and were told by numerous agencies they would have to accept €250,000 and still be prepared for a long wait! So if you're thinking of buying – be very careful!


Hi Steve, 


Its an interesting one regarding whether or not now is a good time to buy. I mean it does look like spanish property could fall further but obviously this is very dependant on the micro economics of each area. For example, you would expect prices in some of the coastal areas where there is no local demand or employment to continue to fall. However, in the city centres like Valencia, for example, although prices are falling they are not falling as quick as in some of the coastal areas and the correction has not been as pronounced. 

Another point worth considering is EVERYONE thinks prices are going to fall further. While there may be very good reason for this, there is also the flip side. There are not that many buyers, and sellers are worried that their property will continue to lose value. Therefore, they are taking BIG discounts off asking prices to get rid, meaning you can bag a bargain. By the time everyone thinks its the bottom, there will be more buyers and hence sellers will not be as desperate to take offers. Therefore, I would say that now is a good time to buy but insulate yourself against future movements in the market by buying cheap and negotiating big discounts off real market values. Properties in good areas will always sell and/or rent. Its very difficult to call the bottom of the market and usually people can only do it in hindsight. 

All I know is there is a lot of fear and panic in the market right now. Offer low and you might be suprised at what you can get.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jimmyd said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> 
> Its an interesting one regarding whether or not now is a good time to buy. I mean it does look like spanish property could fall further but obviously this is very dependant on the micro economics of each area. For example, you would expect prices in some of the coastal areas where there is no local demand or employment to continue to fall. However, in the city centres like Valencia, for example, although prices are falling they are not falling as quick as in some of the coastal areas and the correction has not been as pronounced.
> ...


 You make a valid point – as I said in my earlier post prices are probably going to fall – certainly in some areas – but the market is changing and as I said the new law to prevent repossessions may mean that the banks are soon going to be less willing to go too low on the properties they have on their books because they are not taking on more and more properties and obviously with the restriction on what they can in cannot repossess their more likely to try and recover as much as possible from the stock that they have.

I think we have to look at the long-term – the very long-term and although we are in crisis now it will recover – that may take five years, 10 years or even more but I think ultimately if you're in a position where you can bag a bargain now – and as you said, don't be afraid to be cheeky with your offer – then in the long term you can't lose and eventually you will get back your money (my opinion, and do not quote me on that nor take legal action if in 20 years you cannot sell your flat LOL) but I think if somebody is moving across to Spain and are not 100% sure on the area then it would be foolish to buy right now because one thing that is guaranteed is that if they decide after a year or so that they want to move on to a different area or even go back to their home country then they are going to be finding themselves in a situation where they to probably going to have to take a substantial loss just in order to sell the property and if they are looking at the option to rent it out then rental prices are also at the moment extremely low in many areas meaning that if they took the property by means of a mortgage it is unlikely that they would secure a high enough rental to cover the mortgage should they no longer want to stay in the property


----------



## jimmyd (Oct 25, 2012)

steve_in_spain said:


> You make a valid point – as I said in my earlier post prices are probably going to fall – certainly in some areas – but the market is changing and as I said the new law to prevent repossessions may mean that the banks are soon going to be less willing to go too low on the properties they have on their books because they are not taking on more and more properties and obviously with the restriction on what they can in cannot repossess their more likely to try and recover as much as possible from the stock that they have.
> 
> I think we have to look at the long-term – the very long-term and although we are in crisis now it will recover – that may take five years, 10 years or even more but I think ultimately if you're in a position where you can bag a bargain now – and as you said, don't be afraid to be cheeky with your offer – then in the long term you can't lose and eventually you will get back your money (my opinion, and do not quote me on that nor take legal action if in 20 years you cannot sell your flat LOL) but I think if somebody is moving across to Spain and are not 100% sure on the area then it would be foolish to buy right now because one thing that is guaranteed is that if they decide after a year or so that they want to move on to a different area or even go back to their home country then they are going to be finding themselves in a situation where they to probably going to have to take a substantial loss just in order to sell the property and if they are looking at the option to rent it out then rental prices are also at the moment extremely low in many areas meaning that if they took the property by means of a mortgage it is unlikely that they would secure a high enough rental to cover the mortgage should they no longer want to stay in the property


Hey Steve,


Totally agree with what your saying re: taking your time and looking at the long term. I mean now is not the time to be making mistakes in Spain and buying a property that you later regret because the market is dead. It will be very difficult to sell in the short term if thats what you decide to do. Any you dont want to be the desperate seller of tommorrow. But this is a natural market cycle. Prices will recover and over the long term Spain will recover. 

I actually was monitoring prices for about six months, rented and lived here before I bought eventhough I actually found a place before I expected. I think its sound advice to rent and see if you like the place but if you do.....go for it!

Good luck


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

If you want Valencia City, you can always go outside the city, just 5 miles and the prices are amazing. 

We lived about 3-4 miles from Valencia town centre, very small town, but lovely flat, with the beach next door! - and we paid 340 euros for rent. It is called Port Saplaya, very good restaurants, beaches, Alcampo and Leroy Merlin and you get to Valencia town in 15 mins (underground). My sister owns the flat, and she was selling it this time last year for 143,000 euros and eventually they got down to 96,000 and still they are having trouble selling it for that price, so in the end they are renting it now.

Gandia is only about 55 mins on the train to Valencia centre. In the summer Gandia is full of Madrileños (people from Madrid). They call it, ´la playa de Madrid´ as 95% of people are from Madrid that go there to spend their holidays. It has always been so and I don´t think it will change. 

Further down from Gandia, you have Oliva, and from there on, south, you will start seeing lots of English people, English bars and fish and chips, etc. 

But from Gandia north, you are ´safe´ lol!


----------



## michelle bubbs keenan (Mar 25, 2016)

hey can you mail me if you still on this forum?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

michelle bubbs keenan said:


> hey can you mail me if you still on this forum?


:welcome:

The OP hasn't been back on the forum since 2012  

There are lots of us here every day though, so anything you want to know, ask away!


----------



## michelle bubbs keenan (Mar 25, 2016)

hi and ty for the info .. my sister in law and her husband are wanting to move to spain and are looking for apartments to rent in benidorm as cheap as poss .. do you have any one who is renting apartments out long term? thx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

michelle bubbs keenan said:


> hi and ty for the info .. my sister in law and her husband are wanting to move to spain and are looking for apartments to rent in benidorm as cheap as poss .. do you have any one who is renting apartments out long term? thx


I'm not in Benidorm - but if you look at the rental section of this, there are links to national rental websites http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------

